# Fattening Foods



## Stuffingkit (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello! 
So, As a Feedee, I have run into a problem. During stuffing sessions I get sick of the same taste over and over. Most of the time I prefer to fast food hop, but that requires me having to go several places, When during stuffing sessions I prefer to just sit and eat as much as possible! Does anyone have any suggestions for easy-to-eat fattening foods that would be good in large portions? I have found that pasta works well, but I need some variety! 

Thank you!


----------



## zbot19 (Aug 3, 2011)

well it would depend on your tastes and what you are looking for as far as fast. there are those great Hormel meals that are in the frozen section and they take like 5 minutes to heat up they are amzing and big quantity of food. but like are you wanting a variety of pastas, sweets, fast food suggestions, or something you could cook that would be fast and allow you to get to eating quickly? 

there are also great crispy chicken tenders that Tyson makes you could do an entire bag in 23mins in the oven, while waiting for that grabbing some donuts or cupcakes to pass the time by. also from fast food places you can always try doing the different breakfast meals that usually don't end until 10am most days. that would change it up.

also with pastas there is the norm of spaghetti, but tortellini, lasagne, ravioli, fetticine alfredo, angel hair pasta with chicken or shrimp, stuffed pasta shells, ummm not sure what else comes to mind. hopefully that helps, but definitely lets us know what you are kinda looking for and i am sure more help can come to help with your stuffing sessions  Big Hugs and Belly Rubs Derek


----------



## Oirish (Aug 3, 2011)

Not a problem. What you need is good old French country cooking. The French paradox is a famous question asking how the French stay thinner than us and have lower heart disease incidence while eating food FAR MORE FATTENING than most other cultures cuisine. It's because the drink tons of wine and eat less than us! Soooooo...eat a lot of that tasty fatty goodness! Coq au vin, boeuf bourguignon, croque Monsieur, pommes Anna, a fricassee, and hundreds of other awesome dishes would be exciting changes that would be certain to fatten you up nicely.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Aug 5, 2011)

zbot19 said:


> well it would depend on your tastes and what you are looking for as far as fast. there are those great Hormel meals that are in the frozen section and they take like 5 minutes to heat up they are amzing and big quantity of food. but like are you wanting a variety of pastas, sweets, fast food suggestions, or something you could cook that would be fast and allow you to get to eating quickly?
> 
> there are also great crispy chicken tenders that Tyson makes you could do an entire bag in 23mins in the oven, while waiting for that grabbing some donuts or cupcakes to pass the time by. also from fast food places you can always try doing the different breakfast meals that usually don't end until 10am most days. that would change it up.
> 
> also with pastas there is the norm of spaghetti, but tortellini, lasagne, ravioli, fetticine alfredo, angel hair pasta with chicken or shrimp, stuffed pasta shells, ummm not sure what else comes to mind. hopefully that helps, but definitely lets us know what you are kinda looking for and i am sure more help can come to help with your stuffing sessions  Big Hugs and Belly Rubs Derek


Thank you so much! I love the Easy cook stuff, because oddly enough Im not much of a cook. Reading about all those pastas in making my hungry! Im looking for things that I havent tried before, that are easy to cook, and easy to eat. I love cheesecake, But it it so rich it becomes difficult to eat!


----------



## Stuffingkit (Aug 5, 2011)

Oirish said:


> Not a problem. What you need is good old French country cooking. The French paradox is a famous question asking how the French stay thinner than us and have lower heart disease incidence while eating food FAR MORE FATTENING than most other cultures cuisine. It's because the drink tons of wine and eat less than us! Soooooo...eat a lot of that tasty fatty goodness! Coq au vin, boeuf bourguignon, croque Monsieur, pommes Anna, a fricassee, and hundreds of other awesome dishes would be exciting changes that would be certain to fatten you up nicely.



Wow! Ive never has french food, But upon Google-ing these dishes I cant wait to try! Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## fatterisbetter (Aug 5, 2011)

I like buffets cause there is a certain variety and quantity. I normally go at least to two different ones every week. Golden Corral is a good choice for "home cooked" dishes like Mac n' Cheese, fried chicken, pasta, mashed potatoes and desserts. I also like Chinese and Pizza buffets. The other benefit of the buffet is a very full belly for not too much money. I personally also like milk shakes, normally get one on the drive home from work. Have fun gaining!


----------



## zbot19 (Aug 5, 2011)

Stuffingkit said:


> Thank you so much! I love the Easy cook stuff, because oddly enough Im not much of a cook. Reading about all those pastas in making my hungry! Im looking for things that I havent tried before, that are easy to cook, and easy to eat. I love cheesecake, But it it so rich it becomes difficult to eat!



Yeah cheesecake is rich and not easy to eat that much of in one sitting. another idea is getting those ready to bake cookies or brownies from the refridgated section in stores those are really good and they aren't that filling to where you can really easily eat about 12 before you know it lol. but yeah those ready made meals are great. also with those hormel meals there is another frozen thing i don't know if Hormel makes it or someone else but they have like beef tips and chicken stuff and that takes like 4-6 mins in the microwave, through on some corn and peas with about a a table spoon of butter into the corn and peas and you got yourself sweet and butter vegies with a great meal of beef or chicken. or if you like mash potatoes, Betty crocker makes instant mash that is actually really good you just have to boil some water, add butter and stir and you got it and with a little added salt those are yummy! another quick thing is Tombstone and Totinios makes great frozen pizza if you like pizzas. and yeah those italian dishes are great. also i nkow you are don't like cooking too much but if you can manage to put some hamburger meat in a skillet and brown it then add in hamburger helper they have like 10 different meals you can make with that and they are awesome!! hope that helps hun. also Delis at grocery stores tend to have great things for fairly cheap to make a variety of meals especially their rotisserie (sp) chickens are the bomb!!


----------



## MJ Moore (Aug 7, 2011)

This is not a direct response/answer to your inquiry, however, you did mention "Fast Food". Not sure how you feel about Jack in the Box and you might live in an area that doesn't have a Jack, but for a Fast Food drive-thru place Jack has quite a large and diverse menu so instead of going to multiple places you might be able to satisfy your needs with a single trip to Jack. Happy eating


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Aug 8, 2011)

I agree with the pasta suggestion- that's definitely one of my favorite things to stuff myself with because there are so many varieties of pasta, so many things to put in it that the possibilities are endless. I know what you mean, when you eat SO much of the same thing you get kinda blah and you need a different texture to sort of mix it up. I like to put cut up chicken or pieces of shrimp in my pasta so I can take bites of pasta, then bites of the meat and get the different feels of it.

My favorite dish ever is Pasta with carbonara sauce and chicken. It's a creamy sauce made with heavy cream, bacon (Cuz who doesn't want bacon? lol) onions garlic etc. SO good- and the addition of the chicken is YUM....(And now I want it haha) Look up a recipe, it's really pretty simple to cook too! 

With sweets it can be good to have contrast like if your eating brownies or cupcakes, have some ice cream with it- and rotate between the solid and the ice cream. Especially if the sweet is SO sweet, I like to balance it out with a nice mellow flavor like vanilla or chocolate or something in between bites! It helps break it up.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Aug 8, 2011)

MJ Moore said:


> This is not a direct response/answer to your inquiry, however, you did mention "Fast Food". Not sure how you feel about Jack in the Box and you might live in an area that doesn't have a Jack, but for a Fast Food drive-thru place Jack has quite a large and diverse menu so instead of going to multiple places you might be able to satisfy your needs with a single trip to Jack. Happy eating



Ugh I wish we had a friggin Jack in the Box on the east coast!!


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 8, 2011)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Ugh I wish we had a friggin Jack in the Box on the east coast!!



I've seen some around up here in CT.

Never ate at one, but that's mainly because my father told me horror stories of things he did when he worked at one in college. Even if it was almost 40 years ago, totally put me off of it.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Aug 8, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> I've seen some around up here in CT.
> 
> Never ate at one, but that's mainly because my father told me horror stories of things he did when he worked at one in college. Even if it was almost 40 years ago, totally put me off of it.



Okay I'm coming up to CT then! You don't have to eat there, just take me!


----------



## Stuffingkit (Aug 8, 2011)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I agree with the pasta suggestion- that's definitely one of my favorite things to stuff myself with because there are so many varieties of pasta, so many things to put in it that the possibilities are endless. I know what you mean, when you eat SO much of the same thing you get kinda blah and you need a different texture to sort of mix it up. I like to put cut up chicken or pieces of shrimp in my pasta so I can take bites of pasta, then bites of the meat and get the different feels of it.
> 
> My favorite dish ever is Pasta with carbonara sauce and chicken. It's a creamy sauce made with heavy cream, bacon (Cuz who doesn't want bacon? lol) onions garlic etc. SO good- and the addition of the chicken is YUM....(And now I want it haha) Look up a recipe, it's really pretty simple to cook too!
> 
> With sweets it can be good to have contrast like if your eating brownies or cupcakes, have some ice cream with it- and rotate between the solid and the ice cream. Especially if the sweet is SO sweet, I like to balance it out with a nice mellow flavor like vanilla or chocolate or something in between bites! It helps break it up.



Thank you SO much! Its such a pain letting the "Cement mouth" as I have been referring to it as. BACONFTW! Bacon makes everything more delicious.


----------



## Michealleo (Aug 21, 2011)

For fattening food u should boild some potatos and then add some honey on top of those boild potatos . You can boild how much u can eat . It will gived u more fats or i think more then u deserved . Best of luck


----------



## Radman1110 (Aug 22, 2011)

Forget about fast food the taste can get boring. Although, a Five Guys burger and fries with Cold Stone ice cream would work. For a change, you need to eat something of finer quality. My suggestion is to have lasagna from the North End made with the finest ingredients (fresh pasta, mozzarella, mushrooms and De Pasquela's italian sausage with San Marzano tomato sauce) coupled with a good bottle of Chianti. For dessert, one or more cannoli from Mike's Pastry.


----------



## SensualDistender (Aug 24, 2011)

Michealleo said:


> For fattening food u should boild some potatos and then add some honey on top of those boild potatos . You can boild how much u can eat . It will gived u more fats or i think more then u deserved . Best of luck



Potatoes with honey? That's a joke right?

Make yourself some cupcakes hon and use my grandmother's icing recipe made with vegetable shortening:

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/best-white-icing-ever/detail.aspx

Have some cheesecake in between the cupcakes


----------



## technaut (Aug 24, 2011)

Oirish said:


> Not a problem. What you need is good old French country cooking. The French paradox is a famous question asking how the French stay thinner than us and have lower heart disease incidence while eating food FAR MORE FATTENING than most other cultures cuisine. It's because the drink tons of wine and eat less than us! Soooooo...eat a lot of that tasty fatty goodness! Coq au vin, boeuf bourguignon, croque Monsieur, pommes Anna, a fricassee, and hundreds of other awesome dishes would be exciting changes that would be certain to fatten you up nicely.



Well, we have far more fattening food than that... actually many of them would make the first dishes you quoted look like diet food 
Here in Alsace we have some german influence (sausage, choucroute, tarte flambée (cream and bacon, oignon and cheese) ).
I'll always remember how well my grandma cooked, and how my mom was mad at the weight we were able to gain in just 2 weeks 

But I've spent 1 week in Jura, damn it, so much tasty and fattening food... Typical dishes based on potatoes roasted in butter, and great cheese (tartiflette, röstis)...

Kit, you should definately come to visit us and bring back some recipies and lots of new pounds


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 28, 2011)

I opt for easy-to-cook meals.

One of my favorite dishes is the mud pie! Crumble up some oreo cookies for the crust, make a bunch of chocolate pudding (i use skim milk, but you could use heavy cream!), and add more oreos on top, and some gummi worms  I know kids like it, but oh my gosh it's so good with whipped cream on top!

I also make chili quite often because there's always leftovers for days. Fattening items you can add to chili would be macaroni noodles, butter, put the chili mixture on top (make sure to add ground beef or turkey!), and then add shredded cheese. Yum!

Beef stroganoff is really tasty, but it goes quick for me. I like to switch it up from ground beef to sirloin tips every now and then.

Pot roast is quick and easy. Add your roast, veggies, and simmer all day...put on top a heaping mound of mashed taters and gravy. Add a dinner roll with lots of butter 

Homemade mac n cheese is really good - the recipes with the crumbled crackers on top. Yum. Great side dish for any homestyle meal.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 28, 2011)

Little Debbies. Because a box only had around 6-10 cakes/pies/cookies at about $1.10 a box, I get three or four boxes, and eating half or whole packages of a bunch of different ones makes it so easy for me.

And dipping. I like to eat hot wings, chicken fingers, and fries, but I find I get tired of really large portions, so I use a whole slew of dipping sauces, dressings and condiments. Ranch,blue cheese, butter, and olive oil add lots of extra fat to.
It works with sweets to, Nutella, peanut butter, cool whip, whipped cream,caramel sauce, and fudge are great to dip donuts and cookies in, to switch things up a bit.

Subway is cheap, but putting down two subs isn't easy, I'm a regular at my local place, and when I get two footlongs I get all four halves different, the same with pizza, I like to half it with two very different kinds of toppings.

Fast food dollar menuing is my new hobby, for twenty bucks you realllly take in some calories.


----------



## AgtMontana (Sep 3, 2011)

call this a fat cliche but what every you got and a deep fryer always is good  good luck with your weight gain

best wishes
- Montana


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 4, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> I opt for easy-to-cook meals.
> 
> One of my favorite dishes is the mud pie! Crumble up some oreo cookies for the crust, make a bunch of chocolate pudding (i use skim milk, but you could use heavy cream!), and add more oreos on top, and some gummi worms  I know kids like it, but oh my gosh it's so good with whipped cream on top!
> 
> ...



I thought it was crushed potato chips.. like sour cream and onion, or even the sour cream and cheddar rippled.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 6, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> I thought it was crushed potato chips.. like sour cream and onion, or even the sour cream and cheddar rippled.



Add chunks of ham (or beef/chicken) and some crushed crutons on top before baking. Fanchy smanchy shit. :eat2:


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 6, 2011)

You guys are fat.


----------



## Caine (Sep 8, 2011)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Ugh I wish we had a friggin Jack in the Box on the east coast!!



Forget Jack, its all about In'N'Out


----------



## cl6672 (May 17, 2012)

if you like peanut butter cups a great snack is a cup of pre mixed milk chocolate frosting and a jar of peanut butter and a nice big spoon. Tastes awesome and totally fattening! :eat1::eat2:


----------

